# Oh The Ohms



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

Ok so 2x 2Ohms coils in parallel makes 1Ohm!

So will a quad coil be
(2x 2Ohms) x (2x 2 Ohms) = 0.5Ohms

Is that right?


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok so 2x 2Ohms coils in parallel makes 1Ohm!
> 
> So will a quad coil be
> (2x 2Ohms) x (2x 2 Ohms) = 0.5Ohms
> ...


Jip. exactly.


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Correct, you can use online Resistor calculator: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-paralresist.htm

or use the formulas:

Coils in Parallel:

Rtotal = 1/((1/R1) + (1/R2) + (1/R3) + (1/R4))

Coils in Series

Rtotal = R1 + R2 +R3 +R4


----------



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

Its actually nice to have something where maths comes in handy! Always loved maths!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510 (1/3/14)

Quick question! Put a new coil in the PT2! Got a 1.8Ohms coil, tested it, shows 1.8Ohms, put it in the juice and it shows 2.3Ohms! Is that normal?

Now that I've got the SVD I'm testing everything!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

I have also noticed that a juiced up coil sometimes makes the resistance slightly higher. Not always though. But to go from 1.8 to 2.3 does sound like a very high jump indeed. Haven't seen that before. If it changes it's usually by 0.1 or so

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hein510 (2/3/14)

Same thing happened with my bro-in-law. Bought the same 1.8 kangertech coil. Shows 2.4 in the juice.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ (2/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Same thing happened with my bro-in-law. Bought the same 1.8 kangertech coil. Shows 2.4 in the juice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


I tested 3 kanger evod coils on my SVD and my findings were 1) 1.9ohms, 2) 2ohms and 3) 2.1 ohms


----------

